# modifier -22 for ASC physician coding



## mckay (May 15, 2011)

Can modifier -22 be used with coding services performed by a physician in an ASC setting?  My impression is that it is not allowed since it is not approved in the outpatient or the ASC settings, per AMA CPT guidelines.  Beckers-ASC's list of modifiers for physician and facility coding in the ASC  setting also does not have modifier -22 included. However,  I have been informed by a seasoned medical coder that it can be used for an ASC setting.  Someone please clarify.


----------



## bethh05 (May 17, 2011)

If you are coding for the facility, no it cannot be used. If your coding for the physician, yes it can be used.


----------



## ASC CODER (May 18, 2011)

Not for ASC


----------



## JMeggett (May 18, 2011)

I code/bill for both Physician and ASC and I absolutely do add modifier -22 on the Physican's claim when necessary and do get reimbursed.  It's only the ASC claim you cannot add -22 on.  
Jenna


----------

